# Hardcore Prepping Issue



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

You've got your bug out bag, maybe a survival vehicle, firearms, all the preps one could ever hope to have. A SHTF scenario happens. Let us say the attack is chemical / biological in your AO. The only thing you can do is head for the hills. This will require living outdoors for weeks... maybe months. You can hack it except...

You have small children or perhaps a child with special needs (like an autistic child.) Maybe you have an elderly or handicapped relative that is dependent upon you. Perhaps you're attached to a cat or an indoor dog. How does that affect how you prep?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*my mom has health issues.and a pomeranian.mom is dependant on me doing a lot for her.i've been looking into where i can bugout to for any kind of shtf situation.cause i know where i live now is safe for a certain length of time.then i gotta get out of dodge..my problem,is locateing a good location.and i hope to find a like minded prepper with property and much as possible in the way of prepps..*


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't plan on surviving a bio weapons attack, I have seen some of the horrible things bio weapons do, no sense in trying to survive it. Chemical weapons will kill you before you know they are present. VX is some particularyl nasty stuff and a very painful death. I don't plan on being around for those either.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

bad day to be a cat or a dog, they make gas masks for the kids (including babies).


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If I had any of of those things child, handicapped. or whatever I would have already planed for them.
That's why it's called prepping. Oh, And cat or dog? ,,,sorry Tabby


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> I don't plan on surviving a bio weapons attack, I have seen some of the horrible things bio weapons do, no sense in trying to survive it. Chemical weapons will kill you before you know they are present. VX is some particularyl nasty stuff and a very painful death. I don't plan on being around for those either.


Totally agree 100%


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There is a simple answer to this, although it probably isn't the one you are looking for. It is, we try to survive. That is why, I believe we prep, to shave the odds just a little bit in our favor. What will I do? The very best I can.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> There is a simple answer to this, although it probably isn't the one you are looking for. It is, we try to survive. That is why, I believe we prep, to shave the odds just a little bit in our favor. What will I do? The very best I can.


You're right. I'm looking for a more in depth answer. jimLE has a better handle on what I was trying to get at. He is looking for someone of like mind that would be close enough to go to in an excrement interacting with the electric oscillating device scenario.

Having nearby rendezvous locations is a start. It made me stop and ponder what kind of survival supplies would be needed by infants, elderly and handicapped people we have to be responsible for if bugging out became necessary. Remember, we have to move another person in those instances AND have enough supplies for ourselves along with them PLUS we may not be able to simply drive out of harm's way.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The family has a near by rendezvous - those outside the family are not invited.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Very difficult to think about. I have tried to talk my 81 year old mom into getting some basic preps underway - food , water, meds, manual can opener. She and stepdad just can't seem to get their minds around it. Today I realized that even if we COULD bug out with them, I probably could not take care of them. Step dad has pretty bad Parkinsons, and Mom is drugged out on pain meds, sleeping meds, antidepressants, and medical marijuana. They have no stash of meds, so what would I do????? Without meds, step dad would be a drooling, trembling mess. Mom would be totally whacked out. I might have enough food and water for them, but I sure don't have their meds. It would be pretty horrible. But if they can't do some basic preps of their own........ It is a real ethical dilemma for sure. Would I stay behind to care for them as best I could, or would I go with my family, including a new grandbaby - to give them the best chance for survival? I would most likely go with my family - as per our plan. But not without my heart being ripped out.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Under Any Circumstance I Want To Survive. So I Can Kill The Low Down Dirty Scag That Interrupted My Family Existence.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Very difficult to think about. I have tried to talk my 81 year old mom into getting some basic preps underway - food , water, meds, manual can opener. She and stepdad just can't seem to get their minds around it. Today I realized that even if we COULD bug out with them, I probably could not take care of them. Step dad has pretty bad Parkinsons, and Mom is drugged out on pain meds, sleeping meds, antidepressants, and medical marijuana. They have no stash of meds, so what would I do????? Without meds, step dad would be a drooling, trembling mess. Mom would be totally whacked out. I might have enough food and water for them, but I sure don't have their meds. It would be pretty horrible. But if they can't do some basic preps of their own........ It is a real ethical dilemma for sure. Would I stay behind to care for them as best I could, or would I go with my family, including a new grandbaby - to give them the best chance for survival? I would most likely go with my family - as per our plan. But not without my heart being ripped out.


Roger that. I have to put my mind in the same place. Can I leave family members behind and try to come back for them later and, if so, how do I plan for them to be looked after while I'm not there. Maybe, it might boil down to that choice to having to leave someone behind. It's a good thing we can start thinking about that now.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

The Resister said:


> You've got your bug out bag, maybe a survival vehicle, firearms, all the preps one could ever hope to have. A SHTF scenario happens. Let us say the attack is chemical / biological in your AO. The only thing you can do is head for the hills. This will require living outdoors for weeks... maybe months. You can hack it except...
> 
> You have small children or perhaps a child with special needs (like an autistic child.) Maybe you have an elderly or handicapped relative that is dependent upon you. Perhaps you're attached to a cat or an indoor dog. How does that affect how you prep?


I really hate these "what if" questions but here is the real skinny

Save those you can and shoot and burry those you cannot, that will probably be the most humane treatment.

FYI my dog is the next days supper if it comes down to that.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Roger that. I have to put my mind in the same place. Can I leave family members behind and try to come back for them later and, if so, how do I plan for them to be looked after while I'm not there. Maybe, it might boil down to that choice to having to leave someone behind. It's a good thing we can start thinking about that now.


I think if it was a true TEOTWAWKI I could decide that my main goal is to give the children the best chance to survive. Even if I thought that their best chance would be to go with the most healthy of the group while us over 50 stay back a try to stop or slow down the threat.


----------

